# Cost of house addition



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I know prices vary in different areas, but I was just wondering about the cost to add onto a house. I think it would be a one floor room about 12' x 24' and tie into the existing house at a 90 degree angle. Also which would be cheaper...to make it on a concrete slab which would require stepping down from the house or on a crawl space so the floor would be at the same level as the other house floors? The addition would be nothing special. Just one open room with maybe three windows, 8' ceiling, 2x6 wall construction. Thanks. 

Nomad


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I am building one now, metal roof, 2x6 walls, 2 windows, 4/12 pitch, 2/12 vault inside.....framed up, roof on, tyvec on the outside...dried in so to speak, $25 a square foot.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

You should at best figure $100 a sq ft and I would go with floor being the same level, use the crawl space idea...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We got an estimate of $10,000 to put on an outside wall about 20 feet long and a 20x 25 roof with replacing only 3 (max) beams! This did not include finishing or running electric! And all the work was to be done by Mexico's finest craftsmen (added that info only because most are illegal residents which work for about $5 an hour and are not covered by workers comp).


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

That really is a reasonable estimate, considering here in MO houses are running $85 a sq.ft. according to the realtors.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Nomad said:


> I know prices vary in different areas, but I was just wondering about the cost to add onto a house. I think it would be a one floor room about 12' x 24' and tie into the existing house at a 90 degree angle. Also which would be cheaper...to make it on a concrete slab which would require stepping down from the house or on a crawl space so the floor would be at the same level as the other house floors? The addition would be nothing special. Just one open room with maybe three windows, 8' ceiling, 2x6 wall construction. Thanks.
> 
> Nomad


Where I live, I would do that for $50 a square foot built on a slab....and that would be a competitive bid.
At one time when I bid projects in a large metro area, I would use the $100 a sq. ft. rough estimate....out in the sticks I would starve if I tried to get that much.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

elevenpoint said:


> Where I live, I would do that for $50 a square foot built on a slab....and that would be a competitive bid.
> At one time when I bid projects in a large metro area, I would use the $100 a sq. ft. rough estimate....out in the sticks I would starve if I tried to get that much.


It would be in a rural area. Not remote, but not a huge amount of people around. The nearest cities of good size are 40-50 miles away.  I originally had $100 a square foot in my head, but maybe it could be done for less. The less it is, the sooner I could get it done. :clap:

Nomad


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I'd go to Angie's list or sure ask alot of questions about contractors. They are very good at spouting how good they are and how good their work is and how its guaranteed, until they bill you and then you want them back to fix something its a whole different story. Know before they work for you!!!! I'd say do it yourself!!!


----------

